# Valve seals ??



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

What kind of valve seals am I dealing with here.
We got the 0 rings that go on the stem but are the seals in the guide stock or are these what they call a positive valve seal.
Can one change out the seals in the guide without removing the head ?
Replacing just the O ring doesn't make a lot of sense to me...but then I ain't no mechanic. The O rings are very brittle tho, the first one came off in pieces.
I took a magnifying glass to see if there where any numbers on the seal in the guide. All I could find was letters NCK and 27.
Here the best photo I could come up with




I am sorry if these are stupid question, but I have been a body man my entire life and never claimed to be a mechanic.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I got another question maybe someone can help me out.
Changing out the positive seals on the valves. Everything went well on the right side. Got to #3 cylinder intake valve and I can't get both keepers off the valve cap. Got one side of the keeper off but the other sides is being a sob.
When I push down on the spring compressor it just pushes the valve down. I have air running to the cylinder to keep the valve up.
How much air pressure should one apply to the hole ?
Tried having the pistons at the top center but when I hook up the air it pushes the piston back down.
I am afraid of the valve dropping in the cylinder. Trouble is now I can't get the other half of the keeper back on either. Haven't done anything different to this hole then the other 5 I have already done.
This is the spring compressor I am using








What am I doing wrong here guys ?
Any help is appreciated
This is what I get for playing mechanic.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

How much air pressure are you using? I've heard of pushing nylon rope into the cylinder too to fill it so the valve has something to "push" against. then if the valve does drop it won't go far either.

I usually smack the valve retainer with a rubber mallet before I start taking off the retainers and a pocket magnet helps take those pesky keepers out.

Good luck! :cheers


----------

